# Fun with Photos



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

First my land whale....Han started out as a lone baby. He apparently got the milk of 10 siblings...and he kept at it after weaning! He is the little hunkster at a few days and an adult who was so fat...he scraped the fur off his back and head on his hide coconut. Jeez....I swear he only gets Native Earth and oats.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And a fat 13 day old...








Resulted in THIS!

























My first Merle baby I breed! She is marked JUST how I like them! Now if I can just arrange to do that mouse swap with Gypsy and grab some bigger stock to worm into the breeding lines!

















I also got a nice picture of my tri-like merle baby. She is a singer...chirps and whistles constantly. 









And my sweet fat pied blue baby!









And gosh...sneaky baby gerbils!

















And their brothers from a prior breeding. Dove and Black Mottled boys!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

OH GOSH land whale! :lol: I can't believe how much of a chunker her is! And those pesky gerbils, finding their way to this thread!  I love them all.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

Wow i thought my red banded pet doe was chunky but he makes her look slim!!! He is gorgeous.
Nice to see somone else who breeds gerbils, now i know who to ask if i have a problem, LOL.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The first mouse is interesting because it shows that a baby can get too much sustenance! I read somewhere that the number of fat cells are formed in early development. He certainly grew into a chubber! :lol:

Do you get many singing and whistling mice?


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh my, that's a big boy!

And that broken blue, very nice!


----------

